# Having trouble locating reverse light switch



## VersaDaily2021 (Nov 15, 2021)

I have a 2008 Nissan Versa S Hatch automatic my reverse light won’t come on I tested the bulbs and fuses all good just can’t find the light switch to replace it please help


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

What drives the lamps depends if your tranny is a conventional A/T or a CVT. The only thing common to both is the fuse, which is #51 in the IPDM under the hood.

On the A/T the lamps are driven straight off "R" position of the PNP Switch located on the left-rear of the transaxle. It's an orange wire and it should go hot whenever the shifter is in the R position. If it does, then your problem is in the wiring or bulb grounds and not the switch.

On a CVT the lamps are driven by a relay controlled by the TCM (tranny controller). The relay is located in the Fusible Link Box in front of the battery. The Brown (main supply) and thin Light Blue (coil supply) relay wires should be hot anytime the key is on. The heavy Lt Blue wire is the output to the lights, if it goes hot when the shifter is in R then your problem is in the wiring or bulb grounds and not the relay. If it doesn't go hot and a new relay doesn't help, then the Purple wire which runs to the TCM may be broken. That wire should show 12V (through the relay coil) when in any shift position except R, then go to ground (0V) when in R.


----------



## VersaDaily2021 (Nov 15, 2021)

I have the A/T trans I’m just having trouble locating the switch I want to replace it can’t find it. So when opening the hood and facing it where should I find it kindly reply?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Back of the tranny on the driver's side, #5 in the diagram. You probably won't find it without lifting the front and peeking behind the fenderwell cover.


----------



## VersaDaily2021 (Nov 15, 2021)

perfect I get it now basically since mine has the non CVT I should be worried about the PNP and not the reverse light switch plug, cuoisidently I scanned my car in autozone and it did come back as a PNP error


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## VersaDaily2021 (Nov 15, 2021)

you have an amazing talent thanks so much


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, glad to help. Happy motoring!


----------



## rtmasagca (Jan 6, 2022)

VStar650CL said:


> You're most welcome, glad to help. Happy motoring!


guys can you please help me to find which color for the reverse positive pole


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you tell us exactly what your model-year and transmission are, sure. As you can see above, there are three different drive methods for the lamps depending on the tranny, and there may be wiring differences between MY's and between sedan/hatchback as well.


----------



## rtmasagca (Jan 6, 2022)

It''s tiida 2008 AT hatch back


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's the same as US models, the wire will be Orange coming out of the PNP switch, change to Lt Blue in the Main Harness, then change again to Yellow in the Body Harness (Yellow at the combination lamps). The ground wire at the combo lamps is Black and is common with the other bulbs in the lamp assembly.


----------



## rtmasagca (Jan 6, 2022)

VStar650CL said:


> If it's the same as US models, the wire will be Orange coming out of the PNP switch, change to Lt Blue in the Main Harness, then change again to Yellow in the Body Harness (Yellow at the combination lamps). The ground wire at the combo lamps is Black and is common with the other bulbs in the lamp assembly.


Thanks brother i'll check it. My car came from Japan


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rtmasagca said:


> Thanks brother i'll check it. My car came from Japan


You're most welcome. Yah, JDM cars can turn into a real guessing game, wiring documentation is usually very hard to find. Good luck!


----------



## rtmasagca (Jan 6, 2022)

Yeah bro, I been reaching diagram hard to find


----------

